# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  a centipede with blue legs?

## Snakeman

believe it!!

blue-legged centipede _Scolopendra polymorpha_

----------


## Shelby

One of the few creatures capable of giving me the hebbie-jeebies. Still.. cool critter, gotta love anything with blue on it.

----------


## Laooda

Sweet crawler there!  I love the way they move!  :eek:

----------


## Snakeman

it's weird...but NONE of the "creepy crawlies" out there scare me 1 bit. i guess i really am meant to study these fascinating creatures.

----------


## Shelby

Very few give me any 'creepy crawlies'. I own and very much enjoy the beauty of tarantulas and scorpions.. also whipscorpions/vinegaroons.. the only things that bug me are wasps/bees (I am allergic to the venom) and a centipede if it's actually ON me.. I don't care if it's just running around (fast buggers) but it better not crawl on me.. lol

----------


## Shadowspider

Pedes are cool, fiesty, but cool.
I think the only bug that makes me go EWWW would be vinegaroons... and roaches.  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

roaches make my skin crawl. i've tried to keep them... a few times and just can't stand having them in the house. 

hi shadow!!! *waves*

----------


## ADEE

> One of the few creatures capable of giving me the hebbie-jeebies. Still.. cool critter, gotta love anything with blue on it.


i couldnt agree more!! DITO   :Rock on:

----------

